# My severe tail biter



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Balthazar is a RT DeT and he decimated his tail


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It is probably some form of stress. More room or decorations temp affects it too. I would say decoration. Your autistic too. I am ADHD mthfr asperger syndrome and proud of it.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I have him in a hospital tank right now, I have Aspergers and got a tattoo on my shoulder of a butterfly and puzzle pieces


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

xShainax said:


> I have him in a hospital tank right now, I have Aspergers and got a tattoo on my shoulder of a butterfly and puzzle pieces


The puzzle piece thing offends most autistics. It is a sign of Autism speaks which wants to cure us. The butterfly is okay but puzzle pieces denie we are people. How sever is your aspergers I have moderate to sever.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I have moderate and I know a few who have tattoos with their loved ones names under them. I did it to show that I am autistic and proud. This is the day I got it, 5 hours and cost me $60 since my friend did it. She said if I got it at a tattoo parlor, it would have been at least $200


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The butterfly is nice. The puzzle piece does not mean autistic pride. It is a genocide symbol.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Rt DeT? Rosetail delta really?


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I bet with some warm clean water and some interesting decorations his tail will be beautiful in no time!!!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That is what I said plus what is the OP has warm water.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Well I am having a conversation with xShainax...

Anyways, he is just beautiful and I know what it feels like to have one of your guys a tail biter! It just sucks lol. Good luck with his tail!!!


----------



## HookedOnBettas (Jul 23, 2012)

I love your tattoo an the meaning to it don't let anybody else tell you other wise .


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am having a conversation with the OP too.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Chocolatebetta, I know you mean well but please don't associate that to genocide. My great great grandparents were holocaust survivors


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

HookedOnBettas said:


> I love your tattoo an the meaning to it don't let anybody else tell you other wise .


What are talking about? I am saying the butterfly is nice. This summer there were a lot more here. I did not know someone with asperger syndrome could get a tattoo I assumed the pain of getting it would hurt. I am just saying the puzzle price refers to autism speaks which supports curing us and eli,inaction of us and silencing of us.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

xShainax said:


> Chocolatebetta, I know you mean well but please don't associate that to genocide. My great great grandparents were holocaust survivors


So sorry for them. But want autism speaks is trying to do fits the UN definition of genocide the elimination persecution segregation of us minority.nI understand you are trying too support autism acceptance movement there is a big difference. I wish you the best. I know my nutrient deffency disease is helping me somehow.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I hope your grandparents a good life hope they forget the horrors that jerk hitler did. I know life must be hard for them.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I couldn't care less about that piece of crap "agency" I donate to the local chapter of Autism society of America where they help people with autism and their families. They do outings and things for them. Here is the website for them. 

http://www.albanyautism.org/WhatWeDo/ProgramsServices.aspx


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Glad you know the truth. Sorry I guess there are different types of autism puzzles.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Looked up the history of the puzzle piece, It came about in the 60's. Autism speaks came about in 2005


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

xShainax said:


> Looked up the history of the puzzle piece, It came about in the 60's. Autism speaks came about in 2005


So sorry, but we both agree autism speaks is terrible right?


----------



## LizardFish (Sep 19, 2012)

xShainax said:


> I have him in a hospital tank right now...


 I have heard of "Hospital Tanks". Exactly what are these?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Tanks devoted to treatment. Things like live plants and beneficial bacteria do not like treatment. They also make water changes easier.


----------



## LizardFish (Sep 19, 2012)

Interesting.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

LizardFish said:


> I have heard of "Hospital Tanks". Exactly what are these?


They are isolation tanks, usually smallish to make it easier to treat an illness. For him I am doing daily water changes with stress coat and a half teaspoon of aquarium salt. I will use the Aquarium salt for 10 days, then clean water with the stress coat


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I cure my fish in a day or two uasually and keep them there a little longer.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Like you saw, it's gonna be a while for mr.grumpy gills lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Can not wait tell he recovers.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Neither can I, he is a beautiful betta. Here he is when I first brought him home


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

With proper care they only get better.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

when my bettas do some tail biting, i rarely even treat it. just keep up with water changes, add or remove some decor, move things around. more often than not, that nips it in the bud. only one it hasn't is my HMDT, Twitch. DESTROYED his tails. one's almost gone. 8I no reason to it at all. he's in the living room now, beside my rescue female, Fritzy, where he can get more interactions with humans. hopefully, that helps him. :B

your boy, is beautiful. hopefully, when he regrows his tail, it'll be as beautiful as before.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Balthy is an aggressive little bugger. He bites hard and I swear he drew blood once. :shock:


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

o-o goodness. Twitch bit his top tail almost to his body. :I then started on his anal fin. little stinker. 8I


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank goodness PK's have short tails and can't bite them :lol:


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

yep! :U but i wouldn't trade my long-finned boys for the world. i have two deltas, a HMDT, and a rosetail. then, four VT males.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a SeDT, a RT DeT, 2 CT's and a DT


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a female veil tail and a male delta tail. No matter what he will not bite his tail. When I first bought him I knew nothing about bettas. He was in a gallon unheated bowl. When I took the ten gallon apart he got the heater not much stimulation. I then kept him in a .5 gallon tank with a female on the side. Today he has a heated filtered planted ten gallon tank.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I have a female veil tail and a male delta tail. No matter what he will not bite his tail. When I first bought him I knew nothing about bettas. He was in a gallon unheated bowl. When I took the ten gallon apart he got the heater not much stimulation. I then kept him in a .5 gallon tank with a female on the side. Today he has a heated filtered planted ten gallon tank.


I had success keeping my second betta in an unheated 2 gallon tank. When I got the 29 gallon, he moved there. I downgraded him to a 2.5 heated tank after getting a DG in the 29 gallon.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What is a DG. A 2.5 is small do able glad you have it heated.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> What is a DG. A 2.5 is small do able glad you have it heated.


DG is a dwarf gourami


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love those just he careful they are really suspectible to disease.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I love those just he careful they are really suspectible to disease.


He died from old tank syndrome. I had to do a 90% WC since the ammonia was through the roof, and I lost everything in itl


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

So sorry.


----------

